# What do you do when you run out of beans?



## Gluv999 (Jan 15, 2017)

I thought that ordering 1kg of beans plus the extra bella barista sent were going to be enough for a couple of weeks...i was mistaken and the local coffee shops around here seem reluctant to sell me any (well they said no). Is there an emergency bean line I can phone with same day delivery? Lol I am getting withdrawals already. Seriously though I seem to be going through beans like no tomorrow, grinding fresh and pumping out espresso really does go through the beans!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Just buy more next time.

Otherwise, just plan ahead. I weigh the beans when I have few days worth of them.


----------



## Gluv999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Gluv999 said:


> I thought that ordering 1kg of beans plus the extra bella barista sent were going to be enough for a couple of weeks...i was mistaken and the local coffee shops around here seem reluctant to sell me any (well they said no). Is there an emergency bean line I can phone with same day delivery? Lol I am getting withdrawals already. Seriously though I seem to be going through beans like no tomorrow, grinding fresh and pumping out espresso really does go through the beans!


Buy some more...duh!


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Never run out of beans ,I buy 3 Kgs at a time


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it is all about stock rotation. If you buy at Coffee Compass, then you will receive 500 gm bags. One of this lasts me approximately 7 to 10 days. When I am about to open the last bag I re order, which allows 7 to 10 days resting time for the new beans but also means you do not run out


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

also for coffeecompass, order before 1pm and you should* get them next day.

*any information given by me is for information purposes only, your home is at risk if you do not keep up repayments


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

i get another bag from the freezer...


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Gluv999 said:


> I thought that ordering 1kg of beans plus the extra bella barista sent were going to be enough for a couple of weeks...i was mistaken and the local coffee shops around here seem reluctant to sell me any (well they said no). Is there an emergency bean line I can phone with same day delivery? Lol I am getting withdrawals already. Seriously though I seem to be going through beans like no tomorrow, grinding fresh and pumping out espresso really does go through the beans!


Do you have a Waitrose nearby? Our local one sells Union beans. I was initially worried about the roast date, but I guess they pack them in an inert gas. The last ones I bought were 2-3 months past roast, but tasted like they needed a few days longer (once opened) to be at their best.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Harris and Hoole (if your Tesco extra has one). They sell freshly roasted beans that are good in emergencies (the last lot I bought were 5 days past roast - perfect ?)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Whereabouts are you based? Maybe somebody knows somebody good that's local to you. You'll start to get an idea of how much you use, so it's easier to avoid an issue.

Happily for me, I have impulse control issues, so my general issue is hmmm how can I get any more coffee beans into this kitchen?!


----------



## Gluv999 (Jan 15, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Whereabouts are you based? Maybe somebody knows somebody good that's local to you. You'll start to get an idea of how much you use, so it's easier to avoid an issue.
> 
> Happily for me, I have impulse control issues, so my general issue is hmmm how can I get any more coffee beans into this kitchen?!


I am in plumstead (SE London) for the next few weeks then moving nr sevenoakes. I ordered 2kg a couple of days ago...then thought I'd better get a couple more kgs today! So 4kg on the way...better make sure i get through it all!


----------



## Axiom (Apr 28, 2016)

The Modern Standard beans you can get from Sainsbury's are a decent emergency purchase. They also have the roast date printed on the bag, which helps.


----------



## Gluv999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Axiom said:


> The Modern Standard beans you can get from Sainsbury's are a decent emergency purchase. They also have the roast date printed on the bag, which helps.


Cool...will have a look atvwaitrose and sainsburys! Thanks


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I feel spoiled now. I can reach quite few respectable roasters in under 10 minutes. In the worst case, there's quite few places that sell beans near work.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

When you move I'm pretty sure there's a roaster at tun wells


----------



## Gluv999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> When you move I'm pretty sure there's a roaster at tun wells


OK cool, you dont happen to kkow the name do you? Will have a google anyway, cheers


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm blessed with the fact that there's 3 places I can get Beans from on my round (on a Tuesday) I make sure that I have at least one bag in use & a spare one, I go through about 500G a month.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I've been told I drink too much coffee, you go through 500g in a month, I've just ordered 2 1/4 kg of decaf which should last 2 months and have used c 1k of normal in the last month.

Perhaps that explains why running out of beans was such a worrying topic and so got my interest.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm yet to try them but are on the list and are a bit further south at Flimwell. Beansmitten.co.uk

The alternatives are to head down the A23 where you'll find Horsham etc. Redber at Guildford are pretty good too


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

AndyDClements said:


> I've been told I drink too much coffee, you go through 500g in a month, I've just ordered 2 1/4 kg of decaf which should last 2 months and have used c 1k of normal in the last month.
> 
> Perhaps that explains why running out of beans was such a worrying topic and so got my interest.


I don't think your usage is too unusual, going with a rough figure of 20g per drink it is only 50 a month.

I drink one on a weekday and two to three on sat and sun, in a four week period that means I drink ~40 espresso drinks. Also bear in mind that is just for me, I probably make somewhere around 60-70 a month in reality.

My answer to running out seems to be buying more beans than I can drink and keeping a few kg of rested beans in the freezer.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

As phobic implied - your freezer is your friend and with carefully frozen beans, I detect no drop off in flavour. I have just removed a bag of Small Batch's Blue Note that I froze last April - and produced a tasty pour over (two actually).


----------



## Gluv999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> As phobic implied - your freezer is your friend and with carefully frozen beans, I detect no drop off in flavour. I have just removed a bag of Small Batch's Blue Note that I froze last April - and produced a tasty pour over (two actually).


So you have to vacuum pack the beans? I dont have access to vacuum packing equipment at the moment so was wondering if I could just freeze the beans how they come from the roaster?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Gluv999 said:


> So you have to vacuum pack the beans? I dont have access to vacuum packing equipment at the moment so was wondering if I could just freeze the beans how they come from the roaster?


No, you don't have to vacuum pack the beans. Simply tape up the valve in the bag and stick them in the freezer. When you're ready to use them, take them out and let them defrost with the tape still on the valve and the bag closed, essentially to keep the air out and stop condensation forming on the beans. I have frozen in smaller amounts in airtight plastic containers and that has also been effective. There has been discussion on here about grinding beans from frozen, so if you freeze in a smaller amount you don't necessarily need to leave them to defrost. Scott Rao reports drinking beans that he had frozen six years previously ( they were 'really good') and suggests freezing in 'small, sealed one-brew portions. Remove a portion from the freezer the night before brewing and keep it sealed until you are ready to grind the coffee'.


----------



## Gluv999 (Jan 15, 2017)

Phil104 said:


> No, you don't have to vacuum pack the beans. Simply tape up the valve in the bag and stick them in the freezer. When you're ready to use them, take them out and let them defrost with the tape still on the valve and the bag closed, essentially to keep the air out and stop condensation forming on the beans. I have frozen in smaller amounts in airtight plastic containers and that has also been effective. There has been discussion on here about grinding beans from frozen, so if you freeze in a smaller amount you don't necessarily need to leave them to defrost. Scott Rao reports drinking beans that he had frozen six years previously ( they were 'really good') and suggests freezing in 'small, sealed one-brew portions. Remove a portion from the freezer the night before brewing and keep it sealed until you are ready to grind the coffee'.


Thanks for the info


----------



## SpressoSnob (Oct 23, 2016)

Freezing beans to me makes no sense as you introducing moisture and will not be able to lock-in the all important co2. You would need liquid nitrogen to do this. See this article. https://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/articles/6486381-storing-your-coffee-beans


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

SpressoSnob said:


> Freezing beans to me makes no sense as you introducing moisture and will not be able to lock-in the all important co2. You would need liquid nitrogen to do this. See this article. https://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/articles/6486381-storing-your-coffee-beans


suggest you do a search for freezing and read all the threads on here, some great info.

you address moisture by freezing in air tight containers.

I'm not sure what importance there is against CO2, can you elaborate? if it's air tight the CO2 is still there, however off gassing is significantly reduces when frozen.


----------



## prophecy-of-drowning (Mar 18, 2016)

Liquid nitrogen might make the coffee last better but dangerous in a domestic environment.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

The joys of having a roaster ..... Greens are a plenty and its easy not to run out of them .... when you see you are getting low, you roast some more .... at the very worst, you leave it too late, cant rest the beans and end up with a cup of excitable crema that refuses to disappear .. ever.


----------

